# Think I just got my BFP!!



## Excalibur

10DPO, Tested on FRER this morning with FMU :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


----------



## Sarahcake

Theres no 'think' about that :D Thats definately a BFP!
Massive congratulations to you! Hope you have a lovely healthy pregnancy and beyond :)
See you in the first tri forums x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake said:


> Theres no 'think' about that :D Thats definately a BFP!
> Massive congratulations to you! Hope you have a lovely healthy pregnancy and beyond :)
> See you in the first tri forums x

Aww thank you hun :hugs: I have had bad Evaps in the past so thought I would put "think" just to cover my back hehe. 
Thank you so much and I shall see you in the First Tri Forums :D 
Congratulations to you also, I wish a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :hugs: x


----------



## lalos 30

congratulations xx


----------



## lindblum

massive congrats that's a definite line!! happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## destynibaby

yup, you are for sure pregnant.
congrats!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you very much ladies. Me and OH are over the moon to have finally gotten a BFP after our loss in January! I wish everyone a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :hugs: xxx


----------



## StorkWatcher

:happydance:That's a beautiful BFP!:wohoo:

:pink:Congratulations!:blue:
Wishing you a happy & healthy 9mo!:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

StorkWatcher - Thank you so much hun :hugs: :happydance: xxx


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Excalibur

V -Thank you very much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsC_Est1127

Congrats on your BFP! I hope everything goes smoothly!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

MrsC - Thank you hun :hugs: :D


----------



## lovehearts

Congratulations x


----------



## Excalibur

lovehearts - Thank you so much :hugs: xxx


----------



## Spicychick10

Congrats! :)


----------



## Excalibur

SpicyChick10 - Thank you very much hunnie xxx


----------



## Shey

Congrats Excalibur! hope you have a H&H 9months!


----------



## Excalibur

Shey - Thank you so much chick xx


----------



## shelly72ri

Congrats!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Shelly - Thank you so much hun :D xx


----------



## Shey

Yw Excalibur! wanna be bump buddies?


----------



## Excalibur

Shey said:


> Yw Excalibur! wanna be bump buddies?

Sure hun :D xx


----------



## goldie66

Congrats. healthy and happy 9 months..xxx

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Ef8mp1.png


----------



## MissMichelle

Congratulations honey! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos! :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

goldie66 said:


> Congrats. healthy and happy 9 months..xxx
> 
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Ef8mp1.png

Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

MissMichelle said:


> Congratulations honey! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos! :flower:

Thank you very much hunni :hugs: :flower: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

12DPO :D

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120404_072235.jpg


----------



## StorkWatcher

Yay, Excalibur!:hugs:
Nice lines getting darker!:thumbup::happydance:

So, are you still in happy "OMG!" shock?:cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

StorkWatcher said:


> Yay, Excalibur!:hugs:
> Nice lines getting darker!:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> So, are you still in happy "OMG!" shock?:cloud9:

Thank you so much hun, it's a relief to see my lines getting darker! :hugs::happydance:

Yeah we are still on :cloud9: :D


----------



## StorkWatcher

Aw! That's awesome!:hugs:

Keep smiling!:flower:
Wishing you a happy & healthy 9months!:baby:


----------



## Excalibur

StorkWatcher said:


> Aw! That's awesome!:hugs:
> 
> Keep smiling!:flower:
> Wishing you a happy & healthy 9months!:baby:

Thank you hun :hugs:

Oh we will definetly keep smiling if all progresses nicely. :)

Thank you very much chick :flower: xxx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay xxx


----------



## Excalibur

XfairyhopesX said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay xxx

Hehe thank you chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I decided to do an experiment this morning, the top test is an OPK and the bottom is a IC HPT :D OPK is Positive but the cheap IC's are bearly visible at the moment! Got some Digi's coming next week :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120405_104312.jpg


----------



## Cajadaem

Barely visable you say, but deffo a line hun


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Barely visable you say, but deffo a line hun

Thank you hun :hugs: I think they will get darker in the next few days, hopefully anyway as I only have 1 IC left :blush: Getting some FRER's though so all is good, at least my FRER lines are dark :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> I decided to do an experiment this morning, the top test is an OPK and the bottom is a IC HPT :D OPK is Positive but the cheap IC's are bearly visible at the moment! Got some Digi's coming next week :happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120405_104312.jpg

I am having this on the OPK and IC. The IC is a little darker than yours but my OPK is really dark. 3 weeks ago I had a miscarriage and all. Weird!!

One does not believe I have had a miscarriage. My brain just doesn't want to accept it.

Can see that line for sure though :D :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs: 

To be honest, I don't think you are having a Miscarriage either, if you are still getting strong positives 3 weeks after a "Miscarriage" then there is no way your lines would be as dark as they are! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> To be honest, I don't think you are having a Miscarriage either, if you are still getting strong positives 3 weeks after a "Miscarriage" then there is no way your lines would be as dark as they are! :wacko: xxx

You're welcome :) :hugs:

They wouldn't, it doesn't sound right. They can't see anything on the ultrasound though? From first period I would be over 9 weeks now, without that I will be over 7 weeks. Possibly too early? Most people can see something by now though :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> To be honest, I don't think you are having a Miscarriage either, if you are still getting strong positives 3 weeks after a "Miscarriage" then there is no way your lines would be as dark as they are! :wacko: xxx
> 
> You're welcome :) :hugs:
> 
> They wouldn't, it doesn't sound right. They can't see anything on the ultrasound though? From first period I would be over 9 weeks now, without that I will be over 7 weeks. Possibly too early? Most people can see something by now though :( xxxClick to expand...

How far gone were you when you had your scan hun? Not everyone can see things at 6 weeks, everyone is different, I think that's why they make you wait util 12 weeks? :wacko: 

Have they not set you up to have anymore scans or have you rang your GP and enquired about blood tests? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> To be honest, I don't think you are having a Miscarriage either, if you are still getting strong positives 3 weeks after a "Miscarriage" then there is no way your lines would be as dark as they are! :wacko: xxx
> 
> You're welcome :) :hugs:
> 
> They wouldn't, it doesn't sound right. They can't see anything on the ultrasound though? From first period I would be over 9 weeks now, without that I will be over 7 weeks. Possibly too early? Most people can see something by now though :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> How far gone were you when you had your scan hun? Not everyone can see things at 6 weeks, everyone is different, I think that's why they make you wait util 12 weeks? :wacko:
> 
> Have they not set you up to have anymore scans or have you rang your GP and enquired about blood tests? xxxClick to expand...

6 weeks but actually 4 weeks from conception. That was with the NHS.
Private scan was at 8 weeks, 6 weeks from conception.
I had another scan with NHS at 9 weeks which would actually be 7 weeks at conception. 

Oh shoot, I knew I forgot to do something. Ring the docs. Ughhh! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hmm, it's a tough one! All I can suggest is that if your tests are still dark in the upcoming week or so, then there must be another little bean snuggling in. I would definetly go and get your blood levels taken, then you will know for sure! :) I hope all turns out well hun :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hmm, it's a tough one! All I can suggest is that if your tests are still dark in the upcoming week or so, then there must be another little bean snuggling in. I would definetly go and get your blood levels taken, then you will know for sure! :) I hope all turns out well hun :dust: xxx

It is, just want to know if there is or not. I am going to ring them tomorrow. I meant to today. Forgot. My gosh my brain so bad. Thanks Excalibur xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hmm, it's a tough one! All I can suggest is that if your tests are still dark in the upcoming week or so, then there must be another little bean snuggling in. I would definetly go and get your blood levels taken, then you will know for sure! :) I hope all turns out well hun :dust: xxx
> 
> It is, just want to know if there is or not. I am going to ring them tomorrow. I meant to today. Forgot. My gosh my brain so bad. Thanks Excalibur xxxClick to expand...

I can feel your frustration hun :(:hugs: Are the Doctors open tomorrow hun with it being Good Friday? I was going to ring my GP on Monday but I think they are closed as it's bank holiday! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hmm, it's a tough one! All I can suggest is that if your tests are still dark in the upcoming week or so, then there must be another little bean snuggling in. I would definetly go and get your blood levels taken, then you will know for sure! :) I hope all turns out well hun :dust: xxx
> 
> It is, just want to know if there is or not. I am going to ring them tomorrow. I meant to today. Forgot. My gosh my brain so bad. Thanks Excalibur xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can feel your frustration hun :(:hugs: Are the Doctors open tomorrow hun with it being Good Friday? I was going to ring my GP on Monday but I think they are closed as it's bank holiday! :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

I am not sure, I guess it is worth a try? Umm yeah, they might be. Dohh!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Oh yeah, it's worth a try :) If not I'll ring them on Tuesday, not a problem! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Mine are open tomorrow so that is good. Have a try tomorrow xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Mine are open tomorrow so that is good. Have a try tomorrow xxx

Oh that's good, I hope mine are too! I'll try and ring them in the morning. Thank you hun :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

You're welcome :) xxx


----------



## n_gods_hands

No black light needed, I seen it right off the bat...congratulations on you BFP....yhaaaaa....


----------



## Excalibur

n_gods_hands said:


> No black light needed, I seen it right off the bat...congratulations on you BFP....yhaaaaa....

Aww thank you so much hun :D:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

14DPO Superdrug test with FMU :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120406_101447.jpg


----------



## mememiles

Congratulations!! Your 3 days ahead of me! All the very best. :)


----------



## Excalibur

mememiles said:


> Congratulations!! Your 3 days ahead of me! All the very best. :)

Thank you very much hun :hugs: Aww bless, Congratulations to you too hun, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower: xxx


----------



## AmandaBaby

wonderful bfp!! congrats x


----------



## Excalibur

AmandaBaby said:


> wonderful bfp!! congrats x

Thank you very much hunnie :hugs: x


----------



## n_gods_hands

Excalibur said:


> 14DPO Superdrug test with FMU :happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120406_101447.jpg


Congratulations.....I am so happy for you...there seems to be quite a few people finally getting there BFP this month....including me....my baby is due december 5th.....do you have any idea when yours is?

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

n_gods_hands - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Yeah there are quite a lot of April BFP's..Awesome April :winkwink: Was the best early birthday present ever for me :happydance: Aww yay, according to my LMP, baby is due about 10th Dec, I think that date will change eventually though :D

Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance::flower:


----------



## n_gods_hands

Excalibur said:


> n_gods_hands - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Yeah there are quite a lot of April BFP's..Awesome April :winkwink: Was the best early birthday present ever for me :happydance: Aww yay, according to my LMP, baby is due about 10th Dec, I think that date will change eventually though :D
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance::flower:

Best birthday present for me as well....my birthday is the 21st of april and my daughters birthday is March 31...we found out about baby number 2 the day before my daughters birthday....


----------



## Excalibur

n_gods_hands said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> n_gods_hands - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Yeah there are quite a lot of April BFP's..Awesome April :winkwink: Was the best early birthday present ever for me :happydance: Aww yay, according to my LMP, baby is due about 10th Dec, I think that date will change eventually though :D
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance::flower:
> 
> Best birthday present for me as well....my birthday is the 21st of april and my daughters birthday is March 31...we found out about baby number 2 the day before my daughters birthday....Click to expand...

Oh wow..lovely news! :D My Birthday is 26th April :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

My IC from this morning with FMU :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120407_093349.jpg
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120407_093349.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Zebra2023

Looking good Excalibur :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Looking good Excalibur :D xxx

Thank you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

You're welcome :hugs: xxx


----------



## SamiAurora

COngrats :D


----------



## Excalibur

SamiAurora said:


> COngrats :D

Thank you so much hun :D:hugs: xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I was just reading alandsa journal and u got ur rainbow :bfp: yahooooo that's the best news babe massive congrats xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Omg I was just reading alandsa journal and u got ur rainbow :bfp: yahooooo that's the best news babe massive congrats xxx

Thank you so much chick :hugs: We are absolutely over the moon! :D:happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

My Digi from this morning with FMU :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120408_064954.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120408_123023.jpg


----------



## SamiAurora

Congrats!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

SamiAurora said:


> Congrats!!! :D :happydance:

Thank you hun :D:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay!! Digi tests :D Love em!
Congrats again hun :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake said:


> Yay!! Digi tests :D Love em!
> Congrats again hun :)

Hehe thank you very much hunni :hugs: I was amazed when I saw the result this morning :D I'll be doing another one a week today and hopefully next time it will say 3+ :happydance:


----------



## Haidee

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Haidee said:


> Congratulations!!!!

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Top test - 14DPO 
Bottom test - This morning at 17DPO :happydance: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120409_082705.jpg


----------



## Eve

:yipee: congratulations!


----------



## Excalibur

Eve said:


> :yipee: congratulations!


Thank you hunni :hugs:


----------



## mememiles

Congratulations!!


----------



## Excalibur

mememiles said:


> Congratulations!!

Thank you hun :hugs: Congratulations to you also, I see you are newly Pregnant. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

I just had an Urge to POAS :happydance::rofl: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120410_122129.jpg


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Wowzers look at them supa strong lines whoopie


----------



## Excalibur

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Wowzers look at them supa strong lines whoopie

Hehe thank you hun :D


----------



## Excalibur

Me and OH had a walk to my GP this afternoon. I'm now on the waiting list for a Midwife Appointment! Woohoo!!!! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay!! Awesome stuff! Hope all is going well for you so far?


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake said:


> Yay!! Awesome stuff! Hope all is going well for you so far?

Thank you hun, Everything is going well so far, thank you for asking chick. How are things with you? Hope all is well? :D


----------



## Excalibur

I just had to POAS this morning :haha:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120412_092634.jpg


----------



## Sarahcake

Excalibur said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Awesome stuff! Hope all is going well for you so far?
> 
> Thank you hun, Everything is going well so far, thank you for asking chick. How are things with you? Hope all is well? :DClick to expand...

Everything is going great thank you for asking :D This week has been a good one for just feeling...normal I guess haha! Not been as sleepy, and crampy so thats a good thing :)

Getting many symptoms yet then? I had sore boobs and cramps at 5 weeks but thats about all really!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Awesome stuff! Hope all is going well for you so far?
> 
> Thank you hun, Everything is going well so far, thank you for asking chick. How are things with you? Hope all is well? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Everything is going great thank you for asking :D This week has been a good one for just feeling...normal I guess haha! Not been as sleepy, and crampy so thats a good thing :)
> 
> Getting many symptoms yet then? I had sore boobs and cramps at 5 weeks but thats about all really!Click to expand...

Glad to hear everything is going well hun, you're welcome :D That's good to hear, I think I'm at the sleepy stage, been feeling really exhausted and drained for the past few days, and I have the sore boobs, it's awful! My cramps are not as bad as they were though :)


----------



## mememiles

Excalibur said:


> mememiles said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: Congratulations to you also, I see you are newly Pregnant. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! To you too! :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

mememiles said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememiles said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: Congratulations to you also, I see you are newly Pregnant. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! To you too! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you hun :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

I tested with an OPK this morning and :yipee: The test line is darker than the control line, I have no HPT's left so had to use an OPK :rofl: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120413_094630.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Wow! Now that is dark! :happydance: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120414_125741.jpg


----------



## brooke1993

*Super Congrats!!*

:flower::baby::winkwink::kiss::hugs::thumbup::flower::baby::cloud9::kiss::winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

brooke1993 said:


> *Super Congrats!!*
> 
> :flower::baby::winkwink::kiss::hugs::thumbup::flower::baby::cloud9::kiss::winkwink:

Thank you so much hun, we are still on :cloud9::happydance::flower::hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

I got my 3+ this morning :happydance::yipee:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120415_085214.jpg


----------



## mummof1

That is exactly what mine looked like at 10 dpo ! :) I kept testing every other day until 14 dpo I got a very dark positive !

Congratulations! Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy!


----------



## mindyb85

Beautiful 3+!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Excalibur

mummof1 said:


> That is exactly what mine looked like at 10 dpo ! :) I kept testing every other day until 14 dpo I got a very dark positive !
> 
> Congratulations! Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy!

Yeah it was very faint at 10DPO but it was definetly there :haha: Thank you very much hun :hugs: 

Congratulations to you also, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

mindyb85 said:


> Beautiful 3+!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!

Thank you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## AmberDW

Congrats


----------



## Excalibur

AmberDW said:


> Congrats

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## WishforbabyB

Awh Congrats!!


----------



## Excalibur

WishforbabyB said:


> Awh Congrats!!

Thank you hunni :hugs:


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations!! :happydance: x


----------



## Excalibur

foxiechick1 said:


> Congratulations!! :happydance: x

Thank you chick :D x


----------



## NMichMomma

Very Happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

NMichMomma said:


> Very Happy for you!!! :happydance:

Thank you hun :D


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations hun!! x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations hun!! x


----------



## Excalibur

Mummy2B21 said:


> Congratulations hun!! x

Thank you very much hun :hugs: x


----------



## Nickyla

Congrats hun & a healthy & happy 9 months


----------



## Excalibur

Nickyla said:


> Congrats hun & a healthy & happy 9 months

Thank you chick :hugs: x


----------



## Stinkerbell

Massive congrats! X


----------



## Excalibur

Stinkerbell said:


> Massive congrats! X

Thank you very much hun :hugs: x


----------



## BlowItCase

Congrats :)


----------



## Excalibur

BlowItCase said:


> Congrats :)

Thank you hun :D x


----------



## brooke1993

:dance: Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

brooke1993 said:


> :dance: Congrats!!!!!!!

Thank you hunni :hugs: x


----------



## amezzz

can anyone see the faint middle line?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







photo (12)1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Excalibur

amezzz said:


> can anyone see the faint middle line?!?!?

I can't really say I can hun, sorry. I see lot's of different shadows though? :wacko:


----------



## strdstkittenx

congrats!


----------



## Excalibur

strdstkittenx said:


> congrats!

Thank you :) x


----------



## Excalibur

We had a private scan yesterday and it was amazing! Our Little Miracle is perfect! The Sonographer said everything is measuring as it should do and everything is Perfect. Our Little Miracle is due on 12/12/2012 :happydance: They dated me at 9 weeks and 2 days so I shall change my ticker :thumbup: xxx

*EDIT* We saw baby's heartbeat and heard it! :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 22









DSC_0013.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Hope n Faith

Congratulations!! I am new to this post, but I just got my BFP last Tuesday. We have twins from our second round of IVF. They are 2 years old. We had one frozen embryo left. It stuck!!!! My HCG level on 12dpt of 5 day embryo transplant was 695. My beta reading on day 14 was 1595! Does that seem high?... I am getting the exact same levels with this pregnancy as I had with the twins...wondering if maybe the embryo split....Has anyone else out there had these readings and just had one baby in there?...


----------



## Excalibur

Hope n Faith said:


> Congratulations!! I am new to this post, but I just got my BFP last Tuesday. We have twins from our second round of IVF. They are 2 years old. We had one frozen embryo left. It stuck!!!! My HCG level on 12dpt of 5 day embryo transplant was 695. My beta reading on day 14 was 1595! Does that seem high?... I am getting the exact same levels with this pregnancy as I had with the twins...wondering if maybe the embryo split....Has anyone else out there had these readings and just had one baby in there?...

Thank you hun :D Welcome to BnB and Congratulations on your pregnancy. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower: 

I'm not 100% sure about HCG levels but if they are the same as your last pregnancy with twins then it could be possible for you to have twins again, I'm not too sure hun x


----------



## Hope n Faith

Thats what i was thinking... twins are such a blessing. we are good with with whatever turns out! thanks for welcoming me!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hope n Faith said:


> Thats what i was thinking... twins are such a blessing. we are good with with whatever turns out! thanks for welcoming me!!!

Aww bless. You're welcome :D x


----------



## Jo_Bean

12/12/12

How lovely!!! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> 12/12/12
> 
> How lovely!!! :happydance:

Hehe thank you hun :D The lady where I went for my scan was really excited for us as it was the first baby of the year to be due on 12/12/12 :happydance: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

So magical :) Let's hope he or she arrives on time then!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> So magical :) Let's hope he or she arrives on time then!!!!

I really hope he/she does chick! :D


----------



## Excalibur

Got our 12 week scan appointment through this morning!! 29th May! :happydance:


----------



## brittany12

Excalibur said:


> We had a private scan yesterday and it was amazing! Our Little Miracle is perfect! The Sonographer said everything is measuring as it should do and everything is Perfect. Our Little Miracle is due on 12/12/2012 :happydance: They dated me at 9 weeks and 2 days so I shall change my ticker :thumbup: xxx
> 
> *EDIT* We saw baby's heartbeat and heard it! :D



how exciting! i'm so happy things are going great for you! and not to mention your little one is due on my 23rd birthday :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Woo:dance: will remember that and mark it in my calendar!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Brittany - Thank you hun :D Aww bless, will be even more special hehe x

Jo - Aww thank you chick :D x

RainbowDrop - Thank you hun :D x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Do you have a journal at all Hun? So I can check in on you!


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Do you have a journal at all Hun? So I can check in on you!

I don't have a Journal hun, sorry :blush: xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Then I will just keep following this thread! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Then I will just keep following this thread! :hugs:

Aww thank you hun, anything new I post up in here anyway, like scan pictures etc :hugs: xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

fabulous!


----------



## Excalibur

Had our 12 week scan today, they put me forward 2 days so I am now 12 weeks and 1 day. Our little baba looked like he/she was waving at us! Also a little wriggler :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Our Little Miracle 1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









Our Little Miracle 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









Our Little Miracle 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7









Our Little Miracle 4.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brittany12

Too cute!


----------



## Excalibur

brittany12 said:


> Too cute!

Hehe thank you hun. How are you doing? x


----------



## brittany12

I'm good. 11 dpo waiting on af. Starting clomid next cycle soooooooo excited to have a normal cycle and to ovulate in 2 weeks instead of 3!


----------



## Excalibur

brittany12 said:


> I'm good. 11 dpo waiting on af. Starting clomid next cycle soooooooo excited to have a normal cycle and to ovulate in 2 weeks instead of 3!

Glad to hear you are doing good hun. Fingers crossed the Clomid brings you some luck next cycle hun if you don't get your BFP this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## brittany12

thank you!


----------



## Excalibur

brittany12 said:


> thank you!

You're welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Excalibur :hi:

Haven't heard from you in a while and came stalking to see where you're at :haha: and my oh my what a GORGEOUS scan photo!!

So pleased for you :D Hope you're doing well and the pregnancy is treating you nicely :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Smiley :hi: 

It has been a while since we last spoke :shock: I am doing good thank you, been busy moving into our new house, we officially moved in yesterday :happydance: 

Thank you hun, the scan was amazing! Looked like h/she was waving at us and wriggling around, so cute! I have some more pictures, I'll upload them for you to see. Hope you are doing well hun? xxx
 



Attached Files:







Our Little Miracle 1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









Our Little Miracle 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









Our Little Miracle 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









Our Little Miracle 4.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance: I can't believe how quick it has gone, seriously only feels like a couple of weeks since you got your bfp! 

Glad you enjoyed your scan :D Congrats on the new house! I moved when I was about 23 weeks pregnant to get it out the way, you'll be glad of moving early when you start getting a big bump and cant be bothered doing anything :haha:

Any thoughts/feelings on whether its blue or pink yet? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Smiley - Tell me about it lol, 13 weeks already! Where has the time gone?!? :shock: 

Thank you hun, we are loving our new house, a lot better than the last area that we lived in! :) I agree hun, better to move early rather than when you have a big bump and can hardly move :haha: 

At first I thought it might have been a girl as I was craving sweet things, after seeing the scan photo's, I have changed my mind and I now think it's a boy :D xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww I was never any good at taking a gender guess from a 12 week scan! So I won't even attempt to have a guess :haha: I was absolutely convinced I was having a girl until they showed me the boy bits on the 20 week scan :rofl: Was so shocked!

Glad you're liking you're new house! We've just applied to go on the council housing list (we live private rent at the mo) and we've been placed n the lowest 'band' :( Never gunna move :( 

Glad you're well xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Smiley - Don't worry hun haha, people only ask others to guess for a bit of fun :D 

I bet it was a nice surprise though as you thought it was a girl :)

Aww hun, you will get somewhere eventually, Council houses take forever to get, better off private renting until a council house becomes available :hugs: xxx


----------



## MiissDior

_Congratulations x_​


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi honey :hi:

How is everything going? Look at my ticker!!!! I am now a member of your club :wohoo:


----------



## Excalibur

MiissDior said:


> _Congratulations x_​

Thank you hun x


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Hi honey :hi:
> 
> How is everything going? Look at my ticker!!!! I am now a member of your club :wohoo:

Hiya hun :hi: 

Omg yay!!!! Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :yipee: :baby: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, suffered another Migraine last night, it's awful! Ended up in Hospital for 4 days last time! :( xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Shit! Oh no, hope it goes away quickly xxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Shit! Oh no, hope it goes away quickly xxxxx

Thank you hun, I am not too bad today, just suffering the after headache now, it's horrible :( xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh rubbish :(

All I've had so far is heartburn for 5 days!


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Oh rubbish :(
> 
> All I've had so far is heartburn for 5 days!

Sorry to hear you have been suffering with Heartburn hun, it's awful and makes me feel sick! Not had it for a couple of days though, fingers crossed yours goes away soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Just thought I would share with you all, our little miracle's heartbeat at 17 weeks and 3 days, it's so strong now! :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4tFijfp6p0


----------



## Jo_Bean

:cloud9: that's lovely :D


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> :cloud9: that's lovely :D

Thank you so much hun, I could lie there listening to that sound all day :') :cloud9:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I noticed in your sig that you had a private scan. Did you arrange it yourself? Or did you have your booking appointment first?


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> I noticed in your sig that you had a private scan. Did you arrange it yourself? Or did you have your booking appointment first?

I arranged it myself hun, I couldn't stop worrying but once I had it, put my mind at ease a little bit. 

Happy 8 Weeks :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Thats a really awesome video. Be great to look back on that one day with your LO :) Glad to see things are going well with you :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake said:


> Thats a really awesome video. Be great to look back on that one day with your LO :) Glad to see things are going well with you :)

Thank you hun. I said that to my OH hehe, will be showing LO these videos when they are old enough :) 

Happy 20 Weeks :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you muchly :D 

Its always awesome to have these memories for your child to look at. I saw my scan picture a few years ago and even that amazed me lol Id have found a video of my own heart beat great :D A special thing for you and your child to share down the line.


----------



## alveysmummy

I think I got my bfp! 
I tested yesterday and *thought* I saw a second line. I examined it in different lights but wasn't sure, it seemed colourless so I just wrote it off as an evap. However, it got the better of me this morning and I tested again. I set my phone for 5 minutes and watched the test the whole time! There is def a line, its very very light but pink! I'm not sure whether to take it as bfp or not! It's so light I can't get it on a picture, but comparing it to one I took at 9dpo its def got a line! 
What do you think? I'm trying not to get excited but I can't help it lol. I've been TTC for 17mos and was beginning to think it would never happen!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Excalibur said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in your sig that you had a private scan. Did you arrange it yourself? Or did you have your booking appointment first?
> 
> I arranged it myself hun, I couldn't stop worrying but once I had it, put my mind at ease a little bit.
> 
> Happy 8 Weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

I am worrying too. Did you just contact the hospital?


----------



## Evansangel

Jo_Bean said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I noticed in your sig that you had a private scan. Did you arrange it yourself? Or did you have your booking appointment first?
> 
> I arranged it myself hun, I couldn't stop worrying but once I had it, put my mind at ease a little bit.
> 
> Happy 8 Weeks :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am worrying too. Did you just contact the hospital?Click to expand...

Sorry to butt in, when i had both of my early scans i found a private scanning clinic in my city because the hospital wouldn't do it.

I googled "Pregnancy scan (city name)" and i found a few :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Cool, I know exactly where to go :D I might do that after my booking in appointment on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake - You're more than welcome :D Aww bless, must be great to look back on things, would amaze me hehe :) 

alveysmummy - I really hope it is your BFP hun, test again in a couple of days and your lines should be darker :dust: 

Jo_Bean - I just searched on Google for Private Scans in my area and one popped up, filled a form in online and they rang me to confirm etc, I asked my Midwife for an early scan as I was worried but she said they won't be able to give me one until 12 weeks so we booked privately :)

Evansangel - You are not butting in hun, it's a place for everyone to chat and help others :D


----------



## Excalibur

4 hours until our gender scan!!!! Eeeeekkkk! Find out if we are team :blue: or :pink: today :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oooh :wohoo: soooo exciting!!


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Oooh :wohoo: soooo exciting!!

Can't wait hehe, didn't sleep very well last night with all the excitement :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhhh your 20 weeks already?! lol 
I realise your only a couple of weeks behind me, but it only seems like yesterday that I first saw this thread! Best of luck with your scan today, looking forward to seeing what your having - if you plan on sharing that info that is :)


----------



## Excalibur

Our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









2.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sarahcake

Awww welcome to team blue :D :D His name is lovely too! Glad the scan went well hun x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake said:


> Awww welcome to team blue :D :D His name is lovely too! Glad the scan went well hun x

Thank you so much hun, we are over the moon :D x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congratulations on your bouncing baby boy to be!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaaay!! :happydance: Boys are the best :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Congratulations on your bouncing baby boy to be!!

Thank you so much hun, we can't wait to meet our little Prince :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

smileyfaces said:


> Yaaaay!! :happydance: Boys are the best :haha: xxx

Hehe bless :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Tyler Bump at 23 Weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Tyler bump 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> aw :cloud9:

Not a great picture but you can just about make it out :haha: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

it is a great picture!!!! You look really petite and neat!


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> it is a great picture!!!! You look really petite and neat!

Aww thank you hun :) :hugs: x


----------



## Excalibur

Here are a few pictures from our 4D scan today, Tyler was asleep most of the time but we got a wave, a yawn and a couple of smiles off him :D :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BABY NATALIE_37.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7









BABY NATALIE_38.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8









BABY NATALIE_39.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sarahcake

Awwwww! Those pictures are amazing :D What a fantastic experience I bet that was.


----------



## Excalibur

Sarahcake said:


> Awwwww! Those pictures are amazing :D What a fantastic experience I bet that was.

Thank you so much hun :D It was a fantastic experience! :cloud9:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh they look lovely!! How cool!


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean said:


> Oh they look lovely!! How cool!

Thank you so much :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww beautiful piccies...Tyler is gorgeous :D xxx


----------



## Middysquidge

Congratulations x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Omg Excalibur look at ur bump I can't believe how quick that's gone :)


----------



## Excalibur

Smiley - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Happy 18 weeks! :happydance: xxx 

Jasmine - Thank you hun :D Congratulations on your :bfp: I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :dust: xxx

Chelle - Hehe this pregnancy is flying hun :shock: You are nearly 6 weeks along! Eeekk! Congratulations hun, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: xxx


----------



## supermom810

I got my bfp @ 18dpo which was 9/18/2012 soooo excited :)


----------



## Excalibur

supermom810 said:


> I got my bfp @ 18dpo which was 9/18/2012 soooo excited :)

Congratulations hunni, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :D :happydance:


----------



## Chelle26

I know I just want my first scan lol I just wanna know everything is ok :) omg ur gonna have a Xmas baba Jel lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle26 said:


> I know I just want my first scan lol I just wanna know everything is ok :) omg ur gonna have a Xmas baba Jel lol xx

I'm sure everything will be ok hunni, it seems like a lifetime away when you are waiting, hopefully time will fly for you :D 

He's going to be the best Christmas present ever! Can't wait! :happydance: xx


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations hun x


----------



## Excalibur

xprincessx said:


> congratulations hun x

Thank you very much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Just noticed in your signature that the little man has arrived!! Congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## mwaah

congrats, gosh that was a fast 9 months. he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jo_Bean - Thank you very much hun :D Ooo not long for you now :winkwink: xx

Mwaah - Thank you so much chick :) Congratulations on your BFP :happydance: xxx


----------



## mwaah

Excalibur said:


> Mwaah - Thank you so much chick :) Congratulations on your BFP :happydance: xxx

Thanks!! I was losing hope and got my christmas miracle xx


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Excalibur

Mwaah - Aww bless hun, it usually happens when you least expect it :winkwink: xx 

Xxenssial - Thank you :) 

Bev - Thank you so much :D


----------



## strdstkittenx

i see it, huge congrats!!


----------



## Excalibur

strdstkittenx said:


> i see it, huge congrats!!

Thank you hun, our little man is here now :D


----------

